# Ziwipeak price increase? Other options for me to research?



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I usually buy the 11lb bag of Ziwipeak for my chihuahuas. In May when I bought it it was the usual price of around $135. This month when ordering it is $180. I know prices are pretty regional, but have any of you noticed an increase in price in the last few months? I've been buying it for several years and have never seen a price increase like that because of seasonal reasons, but could that possibly be a factor? Might it go down in the winter? 

Because of the huge increase, I'm also looking for suggestions for an alternative to Ziwipeak. I'm not able to switch to complete raw. I have a toddler at the moment but maybe when she's older. 

Thank you!

Eta: nm, a Google search lead me to a thread here about the price increase. Thanks for posting the info. I still would like suggestions for what you have switched to if you are no longer feeding Ziwipeak venison. My dogs can't handle the lamb and beef is not available. Thank!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and my yorkie Peyton, have been eating the Venison or Venison and Fish ziwipeak for a long time now. she cant eat the Lamb. she gets itchy when she eats it. 
they are finishing up there last bag of Venison now. they have about half a bag left. ( I always buy the 2.2 pound bags )
I have bought the Stella and Chewys Venison for them to try after I finish the Ziwipeak. I will proababy open it when I get down to 1/4 of a bag left, and see how she does on it but judging from the ingredients, I am guessing she will do well on it. 

Tootsie used to eat the Ziwipeak Lamb, and I have changed her to the Primal Duck and also the Stella and Chewys Rabbit. she does great on those ! 
there was no Venison Option in the Primal make for Minnie but I do recommend trying the Stella and Chewys Venison.

I havnt figured things out on cost though... not sure if it comes out to be less money or not.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your opinions! I'll be looking into both of those options! We've tried Stella and chewy's before and they weren't crazy about the flavor, but they have so many choices now!


----------

